# How would you style a very simple one-piece dress?



## justavari (Aug 15, 2012)

​ To be able to create countless looks with a few simple basic items 

is a really important skill to every stylist or girl.

Here is how I style my super simple floral dress from H&amp;M!

  
​  ​  ​ I hope you all like it! ​ Let me know how you style a very simple one-piece dress!! ​  ​  ​  ​ deleted per violating *TOS*.


----------



## beautypro2 (Mar 12, 2013)

I think some of the best accessories for a simple one-piece dress include belts (either wide or thin, and in colors that either match or compliment the dress) worn on the waist/above the hip bones, jackets or sweaters, shoes (wedges, heels, sandals, boots... Shoes that are a complimentary color are fun too, like if you wore a blue dress and had on red shoes or something), jewelry (fun necklaces and bracelets can help dress up a plain outfit), and, lastly, accessories such as handbags or hats.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Mar 13, 2013)

I'll throw on a cute cardigan or blazer or some colored shoes -- I especially love my patent purple flats!!


----------



## elliekiernan (Jul 7, 2014)

A one pieces dress can be accessorized with statement jewellery pieces like the amber sceats necklaces as they are designed to match such dresses.


----------

